# Mail von "Rechnungsstelle" mit zip im Anhang



## cabasse (12 August 2014)

Ich habe heute eine Mail bekommen, die mich auf eine offene Rechnung hinweist.
Versendet von Rechnungsstelle>_xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx @ web.de_ 

_
Sehr geehrte/r .................

Sie haben eine offene Forderung bei unseren Mandanten Ebay GmbH. Das von Ihnen angegebene Konto wurde im Moment der Abbuchung nicht genügend gedeckt um die Lastschrift auszuführen. Namens unseren Mandanten fordern wir Sie auf...................._

Allles Weitere soll ich der Datei entnehmen_._ Mach ich aber nicht auf!


----------



## Heiko (12 August 2014)

Das ist auch gut so.

In der Datei ist aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach ein Loader für eine Schadsoftware versteckt. Solche Mails am besten ungelesen löschen.


----------



## Goblin (12 August 2014)

Ebay mit Web.de Adresse 

Es gibt keine Ebay GmbH

Bei mir wandert sowas ungelesen in den Müll


----------



## Reducal (13 August 2014)

Goblin schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Ebay GmbH


Aber natürlich gibt es die: * Amtsgericht Potsdam HRB 13754!* Abgesehen davon hast du natürlich Recht, hinsichtlich dem Müll.


----------



## verenavonbremen (10 August 2016)

und wenn man das dann doch geöffnet hat aber das nicht geöffnet werden konnte und man abgebrochen hat?


----------



## Hippo (10 August 2016)

Das kann gereicht haben.
Rechner aus und mit einer Life-CD fremdstarten und prüfen.
Und wenn Dir das grad nix sagt, such jemand der sich damit auskennt. Nicht bös gemeint, aber durch Unkenntnis ist schon mancher (rettbare) Rechner mitsamt seinen Daten - und nur um die gehts letztendlich - ins Nirvana geschossen worden


----------



## H_Müller (5 September 2018)

ja, das würde ich auch nicht öffnen!


----------



## manuel2hh (6 September 2018)

Das sollte doch nun eigentlich jeder User wissen, dass man auf PCs keine zip,exe oder sonstwas öffnet, wenn man nicht genau weiß, von wem das kommt.


----------



## Hippo (6 September 2018)

Es gibt viels was "man" wissen sollte ...
Stichwort Kaffeefahrten, Nigeriaconnection, Romance Scam, früher die Hausaufgaben online etc.


----------

